# Best place to sell old school equipment



## websitevelocity (Aug 23, 2019)

Is there is still some interest and competition scenes for old school equipment!? Anyone know good spots to sell old gear? Appreciate it!


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Dude if you have a pair of old school 6x9s please let me know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Car Audio Classifieds


An area to buy or sell your gear.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Car Audio Classifieds
> 
> 
> An area to buy or sell your gear.
> ...


he said good spot


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Porsche said:


> he said good spot


Sorry, how about Craig's List?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Sorry, how about Craig's List?


probably have more realistic buyers


----------



## websitevelocity (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks! I didn't know about the classifieds here. I'll try that first. Felt like the locals (Craigslist, offerup, etc) may not be looking for the older gear. Appreciate the responses though!


----------



## websitevelocity (Aug 23, 2019)

ebrahim said:


> Dude if you have a pair of old school 6x9s please let me know
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry. Just some 10's and components I'm letting go at the moment


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

websitevelocity said:


> Sorry. Just some 10's and components I'm letting go at the moment


What you got in components 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websitevelocity (Aug 23, 2019)

ebrahim said:


> What you got in components
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Diamond audio - 1st Gen DA s400s (Eton)


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

If you have rare stuff, there’s a Facebook page for “unicorn and rare car audio”.


----------



## OCD66 (Apr 2, 2017)

That's not old school.


----------



## websitevelocity (Aug 23, 2019)

SQ_Bronco said:


> If you have rare stuff, there’s a Facebook page for “unicorn and rare car audio”.


Thanks I'll check that out


----------



## websitevelocity (Aug 23, 2019)

What would


OCD66 said:


> That's not old school.


 What do you consider old? I bought these late 90's. The subs were early 90's. Am I looking at the genre incorrectly?


----------

